# Blue power light flashing ricoh sg 3110dn ?



## raddesigns (Jul 22, 2013)

hope this is the right section.

went to do a nozzle check on sg 3110dn using the sawgrass powerdriver setup and nothing happened so I presumed to print off my design and now the blue power light is flashing. it did say processing on the screen so I toggled through to reset all jobs.

now the blue lights still flashing and it says resetting job on screen been this way for the last 10 mins

any ideas


----------

